# Ikan Koi > Penyakit dan Pengobatan Koi >  Penanggulangan Viral, bakterial, dan fungi

## Monggalana

Ud pada pernah coba RODALON blm ya?
di kotaknya ditulis Rodalon Biodegradable germical detergent and sanitizer..
tulisan fungsinya yaitu penganggulangan viral, bakterial, dan fungi?..

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sepo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TSA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ad666

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

